
Ask HN: How do I explain my 3-4yr employment gap due to a nervous breakdown? - throw_away42
I have been battling with clinical depression for a few years now, and after getting treatment, now find myself in a better place. I have been slowly working on  my portfolio and applying for jobs, however I&#x27;ve been struggling with how to answer if someone asks about the 3-4yr gap in my employment history. Any suggestions? Cheers.
======
muruke
Maybe I'm alone in this. But I think be honest, you don't have to go into
details. I have family and friends that have been (or still are) in bad
depression. Based on the stats nearly everyone you talk to will as well.

I have being on the hiring side too, and if I asked you about that gap and got
an honest reply about depression, that would tell me a lot. 1. you have
identified an issue and worked to resolve it. 2. you are aware of it and may
see it "coming" early next time (if it comes again).

I have been burnt too many times from people misrepresenting themselves in
interviews (not being real to themselves to "sell" themselves) that I really
value open and honest people. I think they know themselves, better, therefore
their weaknesses and strengths too.

Could you hit rock bottom if I hired you? Sure, but it wouldn't be a complete
surprise, and we could work together to prevent it and make sure you have the
help needed before things got bad. (As if I hired you, it was for your skills
and drive and fit and I'd want you to stick around to continue that).

Employers and employees can work though a lot if we both are honest and both
are bringing something to the party (a job someone wants and the skill/desire
to learn/perform).

Note I do not work in the US, and this is my experience.

~~~
endswapper
Definitely be honest about it. I would focus on the courage it takes to
confront the condition and the stigma associated with it, and get the help you
need. If you can frame the conversation to focus on management and positive
outcomes I think that will help.

A hiring manager that is human, that can relate and empathize will be your
ally. You're only going to connect with those people by engaging them
honestly.

You might be surprised by the number of people that share a similar
experience.

~~~
throw_away42
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE REPLIES! This has been very enlightening. I've been
learning the last couple of days that opening up to people is not so bad.
Ultimately, I think I'll give more details if my gut deems it necessary and
the gap comes up. Otherwise, I'll just state that I was burned out and that I
had to take some time off for some medical reasons. Cheers everyone!

------
rl1987
Just say "medical issues" and refuse to elaborate.

------
wslh
If you think that now you are ready to work, I don't think a smart lie will be
unethical to move forward. Fill the gap with the help of some friendly company
who can help you on that.

------
throwaway_java
hopefully you can be honest about it -- if you are discriminated against
because of this then that company is not a good fit for you anyway.

I personally would be honest about why you took the break including calling it
what it is but framing it as managing stress and looking after yourself, and
move on to how that terrible and isolating experience for you might actually
increase your value as a co-worker. Eg, perhaps you now have better skills for
managing stress, know exactly how much overtime you can handle, have a better
idea of what sustainable pace you can work at, be willing to stand up against
ridiculous deadlines that you know can't be met even if just for self
preservation, will be more caring and compassionate and tolerant to co workers
and perhaps recognise symptoms of burnout/depression in them before they do.

Best of luck, look after yourself!

------
alimw
You know, there's at least a chance that noone will ask. A lot of employers
won't read your CV too carefully, and then at interview, if they like the look
of you, will only hear what they want to hear.

Of course you could argue that such an inattentive employer is unlikely to be
a good employer.

------
sharemywin
do you have any kind of side projects that you could list as projects while
you were "self-employed?" When I was a consultant the consulting company took
projects that I worked on for friends and family and listed them as projects
under self-employed.

~~~
throw_away42
No substantial,finished or deployed software projects. I was working on a game
design spec and some fiction though.

------
mazeway
I'm in a similar boat. I'm considering to strike out on my own. The market
doesn't care about your employment gap or something. It only cares if you
solves a problem. Though I have to learn nontechnical skils like
marketing..etc.

~~~
throw_away42
By striking out on your own, you mean launch a business? Highly suggest
checking out The Personal MBA, Art of the Start, Fogcreek's Software
Management Reading List and a book called SPRINT by Google Ventures! GOOD
LUCK!

